# Most unusual name you have ever heard?



## JumpingIn

Whether you loved it or hated it, tell us what it is


----------



## MUMOF5

Ripley (girl) and Monroe (girl)


----------



## Buffyx

Princess

Hate it.


----------



## Kiwiberry

Shithead, pronounced shi-theed. Hated it, and always wondered why someone would name their child that.


----------



## HappyAnjeL

Juelz (boy).. All I can think of is family jewels..

I was a waitress at a place where there was two ladies that frequented named fluffy and bunny


----------



## JumpingIn

Verruca. ..really, how could you do this to a little girl? 
Samus
Prithvi (probably very common in India but not in the UK)
Purdey
Blade
Rean (I think it was supposed to be pronounced the same as Rhian but obviously it looks like it rhymes with bean)
Royce


----------



## jessiebella86

DKNY! Actually pronounced as letters D-K-N-Y.
Weird! Xx


----------



## Torz

The most unusual names are probably my best mates nieces names, Kansas & casino. 

They don't sound so out-there to me any more but they do to others because there is always a strong reaction when I mention their names.


----------



## minties

Bracken (a boy)


----------



## hanni

Enzo after a ferrari enzo &#128584;


----------



## LoraLoo

Prick &#128528;


----------



## jessiebella86

LoraLoo said:


> Prick &#128528;

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Sorry it's awful but this really tickled me. Poor kid xx


----------



## LoraLoo

jessiebella86 said:


> LoraLoo said:
> 
> 
> Prick &#128528;
> 
> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Sorry it's awful but this really tickled me. Poor kid xxClick to expand...

It's awful isn't it? The little girl had a realky broad Scottish accent and I thought I'd misheard so I asked her mum... Yep, prick &#128533;&#128514;


----------



## jessiebella86

It was a girls name! What a shame. Who does that to their kids? I wonder what the registrar thought when they registered her name X


----------



## Tanikins

Chorizo and his brother

Modezrella


----------



## LoraLoo

Tanikins said:


> Chorizo and his brother
> 
> Modezrella

Lol that can't be true.... Lol &#128514; OMG


----------



## Tanikins

It is but its modzerella, my bad &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; 

Just why. Why would you do this


----------



## hanni

Tanikins said:


> Chorizo and his brother
> 
> Modezrella

Hahaha &#128514; poor kids.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Stylin'

Spelled just like that. Gah.


----------



## FayDanielle

La-a. 

Pronounced Ladasha. :saywhat:


----------



## Vonn

I've also heard of "Shithead"

For girls: "Loveisajoy" and "World Premier"

I am not kidding! :dohh:


----------



## MUMOF5

Marlowe


----------



## weepolly

We have a la-a (la dash a) in the school where I work.

Just why??


----------



## JumpingIn

MUMOF5 said:


> Marlowe

I wanted to name our son Marlowe. After Christopher Marlowe. Husband was having none of it


----------



## MUMOF5

JumpingIn said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> Marlowe
> 
> I wanted to name our son Marlowe. After Christopher Marlowe. Husband was having none of itClick to expand...

The one I heard was a little girl, I guess it's pretty gender neutral


----------



## wannabemomy37

Unique (girl)
Rexford (boy)
Thorn (girl)
Atreyu (boy)

Nothing surprises me anymore lol


----------



## MUMOF5

Spike and Buster &#128521;, they are babies not dogs


----------



## wannabemomy37

Oh yeah, my good friend is named Spike!


----------



## hanni

MUMOF5 said:


> Spike and Buster &#128521;, they are babies not dogs


Baby hamsters? &#128558;


----------



## Eleanor ace

Liaison
Nevaeh-Helen-Sarah; a triple barrel first name is pretty out there to me and the names seem pretty clashy.


----------



## LoraLoo

I know a spike too. Some other unusual ones I know are

Thorn (boy my eldest goes to school with)
Tyne (girl)
Fallon (girl)


----------



## pippi_89

Zaonie
Chrysannia
Shabana
Shamia

And my personally favourites, twin girls Nirvana and Tallica (as in Metallica)


----------



## JessyG

Just heard of brothers being called Jay and J so jay is fairly regular but his little brother is J (pronounced like Giant without the iant :haha:) 

Wtf


----------



## JumpingIn

Pirate


It's a woman


----------



## AngelofTroy

Arimathea, Juelez


----------



## nessaw

London-boy 
family of girls-Dreama Lovey Queenie Dolly


----------



## KBCupcake

Ariadne and Stardust for girls. I dislike both.


----------



## minties

There's a girl at Thomas's school called Desire. Creepy.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Khaleesi, after Game of Thrones.


----------



## Elisheva009

Brochali, pronounced like broccoli but with the "ch" the same as in "Bach." (girl)

Peni, which is the Italian word for Penises (we live in Italy!) This guy embraces his name and is trained to perform ritual circumcisions.


----------



## smileyfaces

Some of these can't be real!!!! :saywhat:


----------



## smileyfaces

Although my DH's mum had a colleague who named her child Diesel.


----------



## Boomerslady

Jeez when I read this I thought dolly and Lulu were bad. These poor kids!!!


----------



## discoclare

Buzz (boy)
Sholto (boy, I like it, but definitely unusual)
Xzavier (name not unusual but definitely the spelling)
Berlin (girl)
Verushka (girl)
Diletta (girl, means Delight in Italian)
Indiana-Blu
Dougal
Odin and Thor
Cinnamon (that's an adult lady, she isn't keen on her name)
Blaze
Maverick


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh I know a Buzz too, and a Huxley which I really like!


----------



## hanni

bumblebeexo said:


> Khaleesi, after Game of Thrones.

I think if I let him my OH would 100% call our daughter this &#128514; 
He was gutted I wouldn't let him call our son Tyrion.


----------



## KBCupcake

bumblebeexo said:


> Khaleesi, after Game of Thrones.

I forgot about this one. I've heard this one too.


----------



## Jessicahide

There is a boy in my sons school called Ludo, like the moster from the labyrinth "Ludo friend?!!" Or the game?
And a girl called Laquinthia ..........

We also know a boy called stagger, i like that one though!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Just noticed there's a boy at my son's nursery called Loki, like the god of mischief! I quite like it but I'd be worried they'd live up to their name too much!


----------



## loeylo

Daffodil (girl)
Beejay (boy)
Donald. Which is fine. Last name? McDonald.
Lori Lane. Like lorry lane! 
La-a (ladasha) 

We get some really frustrating spellings too. "Dougliss" (Douglas) for a girl, "Lorin" for Lauren, lots of names with extra "e" s added (Jaydee, pronounced Jade) 

My name is pretty unusual in that I have only met one other one in real life (Lois) although it isn't that out there, just unusual in the UK)


----------



## hanni

Someone my friend knows (knew!) called their child Tequiilah. Spelt like that too. Both of her parents are now in prison for killing the poor girl &#128543;


----------



## smileyfaces

hanni said:


> Someone my friend knows (knew!) called their child Tequiilah. Spelt like that too. Both of her parents are now in prison for killing the poor girl &#128543;

:nope:


----------



## JessyG

hanni said:


> Someone my friend knows (knew!) called their child Tequiilah. Spelt like that too. Both of her parents are now in prison for killing the poor girl &#128543;

Some people are just monsters through and through!


----------



## JessyG

loeylo said:


> Daffodil (girl)
> Beejay (boy)
> Donald. Which is fine. Last name? McDonald.
> Lori Lane. Like lorry lane!
> La-a (ladasha)
> 
> We get some really frustrating spellings too. "Dougliss" (Douglas) for a girl, "Lorin" for Lauren, lots of names with extra "e" s added (Jaydee, pronounced Jade)
> 
> My name is pretty unusual in that I have only met one other one in real life (Lois) although it isn't that out there, just unusual in the UK)

In teaching you definitely see some wacky spellings. Siobhan was always my favourite. I taught in a school with two girls called Shuvon.


----------



## loeylo

JessyG said:


> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> Daffodil (girl)
> Beejay (boy)
> Donald. Which is fine. Last name? McDonald.
> Lori Lane. Like lorry lane!
> La-a (ladasha)
> 
> We get some really frustrating spellings too. "Dougliss" (Douglas) for a girl, "Lorin" for Lauren, lots of names with extra "e" s added (Jaydee, pronounced Jade)
> 
> My name is pretty unusual in that I have only met one other one in real life (Lois) although it isn't that out there, just unusual in the UK)
> 
> In teaching you definitely see some wacky spellings. Siobhan was always my favourite. I taught in a school with two girls called Shuvon.Click to expand...

Haha! I had someone spell my wee ones name wrong, she is Gracie and I had someone spell it Grayce - wtf?


----------



## gingajewel

loeylo said:


> Daffodil (girl)
> Beejay (boy)
> Donald. Which is fine. Last name? McDonald.
> Lori Lane. Like lorry lane!
> La-a (ladasha)
> 
> We get some really frustrating spellings too. "Dougliss" (Douglas) for a girl, "Lorin" for Lauren, lots of names with extra "e" s added (Jaydee, pronounced Jade)
> 
> My name is pretty unusual in that I have only met one other one in real life (Lois) although it isn't that out there, just unusual in the UK)

My lo is five and her best friend is called Lois, I think its a beautiful name!


----------



## Jox

AngelofTroy said:


> Just noticed there's a boy at my son's nursery called Loki, like the god of mischief! I quite like it but I'd be worried they'd live up to their name too much!

This is our no.1 boys name at the moment :thumbup: I love it!! My ds3 is Logan (wolverine) so may as well continue the marvel line :haha:

La-a has to be the most awful one I've seen :haha:


----------



## LoraLoo

loeylo said:


> Daffodil (girl)
> Beejay (boy)
> Donald. Which is fine. Last name? McDonald.
> Lori Lane. Like lorry lane!
> La-a (ladasha)
> 
> We get some really frustrating spellings too. "Dougliss" (Douglas) for a girl, "Lorin" for Lauren, lots of names with extra "e" s added (Jaydee, pronounced Jade)
> 
> My name is pretty unusual in that I have only met one other one in real life (Lois) although it isn't that out there, just unusual in the UK)

Howling at Donald McDonald. What age group do you teach? My eldest is 16 this Yr and my youngest at school (nursery is 4) and I'm finding here that the wackier names seem to be phasing out. Most of Williams class have old, traditional names.


----------



## loeylo

I teach 11-18. Donald McDonald was actually at school with my sister. The worst bit? He had red curly hair. Like Ronald McDonald. 

I think it depends on the area. I worked close to Glasgow city centre in a pretty deprived area, where the kids had more unusual/rough names, whereas now that I'm not in the city they tend to have more traditional names, even though it is large towns I usually work in. 

In my last school there were three Lucy's in the one class. It was a tiny class with only 12 girls and 5 boys. 2 of the boys were called Josh. Both are okay names, but just really common in that area. I work somewhere different now and I only teach 2 Lucy's and one Josh out of about 200+ pupils. The schools are only about 5 miles apart!


----------



## gingajewel

LoraLoo said:


> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> Daffodil (girl)
> Beejay (boy)
> Donald. Which is fine. Last name? McDonald.
> Lori Lane. Like lorry lane!
> La-a (ladasha)
> 
> We get some really frustrating spellings too. "Dougliss" (Douglas) for a girl, "Lorin" for Lauren, lots of names with extra "e" s added (Jaydee, pronounced Jade)
> 
> My name is pretty unusual in that I have only met one other one in real life (Lois) although it isn't that out there, just unusual in the UK)
> 
> Howling at Donald McDonald. What age group do you teach? My eldest is 16 this Yr and my youngest at school (nursery is 4) and I'm finding here that the wackier names seem to be phasing out. Most of Williams class have old, traditional names.Click to expand...

I totally agree with this, I think a few years ago everyone wanted a unique name and so made them up! I think now traditional names are are making a comeback. Not necessarily popular names just not made up ones!!


----------



## pippi_89

JessyG said:


> In teaching you definitely see some wacky spellings. Siobhan was always my favourite. I taught in a school with two girls called Shuvon.

I taught a Shabana (parents read Siobhan and came up with it!) 
Summer seems to be the one around here. I've seen Sumer, Sommer, Somah and Sumah!


----------



## loeylo

pippi_89 said:


> JessyG said:
> 
> 
> In teaching you definitely see some wacky spellings. Siobhan was always my favourite. I taught in a school with two girls called Shuvon.
> 
> I taught a Shabana (parents read Siobhan and came up with it!)
> Summer seems to be the one around here. I've seen Sumer, Sommer, Somah and Sumah!Click to expand...

I had a Sommyr


----------



## babynewbie

When I was little our neighbours kids were called Pepsi, Tutti, and Peachy! All girls!


----------



## JemmaLouise

omg some of these cannot be true...?!?! poor children :dohh: 

I thought my cousins were named odd but names like prick take the biscuit 

Cousins are; Shae, Iony & Deboney (might not be that bad to some but I think they're just strange)


----------



## Jox

They r weird Jemma lol x


----------



## JemmaLouise

Jox said:


> They r weird Jemma lol x

I knew it !! :haha:


----------



## Kiwiberry

Two real names I saw online.

Marijuana Pepsi and Money Jones. Both of which were females.


----------



## jenmcn1

I once babysat a boy named Blue Forest. No joke. His parents were hippies;) lovely boy though!!


----------



## wannabemomy37

I watch a boy called Red Rivers :) I actually love it!


----------



## AngelofTroy

wannabemomy37 said:


> I watch a boy called Red Rivers :) I actually love it!

This makes me think of AF!!:haha: Sorry!


----------



## JemmaLouise

AngelofTroy said:


> wannabemomy37 said:
> 
> 
> I watch a boy called Red Rivers :) I actually love it!
> 
> This makes me think of AF!!:haha: Sorry!Click to expand...

me too :haha: eww


----------



## RAFMrs2

Years ago I took a phone call at work from a mum booking riding lessons for her daughter. 

"What's your daughters name?"
"I'll spell it L A S A G N E "

I've never forgotten that and wonder if she kept her name


----------



## Tasha

Mardy and Clever.


----------



## Tasha

I didn't realise Enzo was unusual btw, my youngest was very nearly Enzo but I decided against it because I have Morgan and didn't want people to think it was about cars. Turns out there is a car called Orion (as well as my daughters name of Riley) &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## Jox

I like ur cars tasha :haha:

I really like enzo x


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

If it had been up to me my two younger boys would have been called river and stone lol but I didn't get my way with DH think I go a bit nuts during pregnancy I still actually like both names but not sure about siblings having those names! X


----------



## sma1588

Kiwiberry said:


> Shithead, pronounced shi-theed. Hated it, and always wondered why someone would name their child that.

lmao poor kid, I feel sorry for that kid when it grows up. or even at the drs and public places. I can see it now. shit head to the office


----------



## sma1588

the most odd one I knew of was my old friends daughter. it was a normal name until she came up with her own way to spell it. 

mereyeya Brianna (Mariah)


oh and my cousins kid is
londyne mareigh ( London marie)


----------



## MeganS0326

A manager I had years ago had a daughter. They spelled her name Anally (like butt sex!!!) but said it was pronounced Anna-lee. I didn't have the heart to tell him they spelled it wrong. I still think about that poor girl and if they ever changed the spelling.


----------



## MUMOF5

MeganS0326 said:


> A manager I had years ago had a daughter. They spelled her name Anally (like butt sex!!!) but said it was pronounced Anna-lee. I didn't have the heart to tell him they spelled it wrong. I still think about that poor girl and if they ever changed the spelling.

&#128514;, omg that's terrible, the poor little girl!


----------



## Ms Victoria

Did anyone try this psychology-based app that is supposed to tell you what your favorite baby name is?
I'm having a hard time deciding between options and this app might help.. What do you think?


----------



## MUMOF5

Ms Victoria said:


> Did anyone try this psychology-based app that is supposed to tell you what your favorite baby name is?
> I'm having a hard time deciding between options and this app might help.. What do you think?

Ooh what's the app?


----------



## Spudtastic

Great thread. I really feel sorry for Shithead and Prick and all those kids named after food. 

I came across a male adult called Harsh Overseer. I think he was from India or Pakistan but whether it's normal from there or not I don't know.

Also B'lanna after a star trek character .


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

loeylo said:


> My name is pretty unusual in that I have only met one other one in real life (Lois) although it isn't that out there, just unusual in the UK)

I love the name Lois, but my surname is Clark, so I think it might seem a bit too Superman-ish :-(


----------



## loeylo

MinnieMcMoose said:


> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> My name is pretty unusual in that I have only met one other one in real life (Lois) although it isn't that out there, just unusual in the UK)
> 
> I love the name Lois, but my surname is Clark, so I think it might seem a bit too Superman-ish :-(Click to expand...

Haha! Maybe! Mines rhymes with Clark actually! Never even thought of it til now, lol!


----------



## jessmke

Abcde (pronounced Absidee)
Gotham
Liryc (looks like the parents just didn't know how to spell Lyric)


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

That app sounds fun what's it called? 

Can't get over poor Anally &#128514; X


----------



## PunchyStars

Goldorak ; Lavanda


----------



## pinklightbulb

This thread is hilarious :)


----------



## bazzb

Laughing so hard at Donald McDonald ha ha 

Madero
Krissenda
Sangheta
Manfat


----------



## vermeil

Clitorine *cringe*

Maladie (french for disease!?)

Torcher (french for asswipe!?)

Wil-Liam (why?)
Will-Yam(whyyyyy??)


----------



## Tryingagain3

Blousey (girl) 
Blondie (boy) 
I HATE both names and I actually think it's cruel to name a child a ridiculous name!! X


----------



## MUMOF5

there was a girl that lived up the road from me when I was a girl called Bunter, also recently heard a little boy called Mushy (pronounced mooshy) &#128558;


----------



## chelsealynnb

A girl that I know just had a baby yesterday and named him Izyck. I'm assuming it's pronounced Isaac? I can't stand the spelling!! Reminds me of the word "ick" or "yuck"


----------



## Tanikins

Just why with the odd spellings. I know of 2 Emily's, 1 is emylei and the other. . . . . . . Emmerleigh.


----------



## smileyfaces

I know someone with a baby girl called Missy.


----------



## minties

Thomas got given some clothes from a friend of a friend, her boys are Brakin and Hooper. Just seem weird to me, maybe I'm getting old!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

This thread is perfect.

Lol poor Donald McDonald with curly hair :rofl:

I've heard of abcde (absitee)
Sativa
Indica
Life is Beautiful ???


----------



## MissYogi

I had a friend once who thought that Chlamydia sounded like the most beautiful girls name ever. I lost touch with her so I'm not sure if she still thinks that but I truly hope that someone talked some sense into her!


----------



## jessmke

MissYogi said:


> I had a friend once who thought that Chlamydia sounded like the most beautiful girls name ever. I lost touch with her so I'm not sure if she still thinks that but I truly hope that someone talked some sense into her!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Weebles

Several years ago I saw that name in use. The only thing I can imagine is that the mother was laying there not knowing any better, wondering what to name her new daughter and overhead some nurse asking about a test result. I've also seen Co-Dee and heard of La-a (ladasha) but I'm not sure if that was really used. I am not a fan of hyphens!


----------



## Tryingagain3

MissYogi said:


> I had a friend once who thought that Chlamydia sounded like the most beautiful girls name ever. I lost touch with her so I'm not sure if she still thinks that but I truly hope that someone talked some sense into her!

Wow.. Just wow! I hope your right and she decided against it!!! Poor kid.. Could you imagine high school for a child with that name?! X


----------



## cupcake23

I went to school with someone called Candida, could only ever think of thrush when I saw her.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I know someone whose last name is areola

But hey my last name is a very derogatory word for gay woman or another word for levee :thumbup:


----------



## Tasha

I know someone who looked after a Chlamydia.


----------



## Xxpixixx

Sinead


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Eleven


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Must admit I remember loving the name Six when I was younger, she was a character in a popular show named Blossom!


----------



## comeondance77

Wow! Some of those are just plain cruel!

Arizona. (girl. I thought it was really weird at first but I love it now.)
Mine's unique - Shaylene Pronounced shea-lean(When I was a kid I wasn't fond of it because people said it wrong and always misspelled it. I have a sense of humor about it now.)
I can't seem to think of any of the others right now.


----------



## LoveCakes

Xxpixixx said:


> Sinead

This is quite a common name in Ireland, I know two :)

Most unusual for me are Blake (unusual for here) and a friend heard or a pocahontas


----------



## Alea

I met a little girl called Bethania the other day.


----------



## Palpouch

Little boy called - "Toast"


----------



## bazzb

Palpouch said:


> Little boy called - "Toast"

No:dohh:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

bazzb said:


> Palpouch said:
> 
> 
> Little boy called - "Toast"
> 
> No:dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

Omg :shock:


----------



## JumpingIn

Toast of London!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Toast! OMG

There is a boy called Tonic locally.


----------



## JumpingIn

I was in Smyths the other day and heard a mother call out 'Totem!'...It was a boy...


----------



## JumpingIn

Oh and Cassio...Like the watches!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Toast! :rofl:


Off the top of my head the strangest name I have heard of is Cinnamon. I don't dislike it, just that it's very unusual and only heard it the once.


----------



## Lucasmum

JumpingIn said:


> Oh and Cassio...Like the watches!

I like Cassio but prefer the variant Cassius :blush:

I havent heard any unusual names maybe because I like unusual names so they sound normal to me :haha:


----------



## Jencocoa

I am not sure if it is super unusual but I only ever knew one person my whole life with this name and no one else I know knows someone with the name: Zella. That was my great grandma.


----------



## Vicyi

Dry-Paige and Fifi-Banana are probably some of the worst ones ive heard of.


----------



## Jencocoa

I could have sore I replied to this and sorry if I did and just couldn't find it but Zella.


----------



## skc22

Melena - yep naming a kid after tarry black poo with decomposing blood in it is a great idea :dohh:


----------



## frangi33

In the philippines children are often named according to their personalaties. I once met a boy called cry-cry it was his actual name. If the same rule applied in the uk a lot of kids would be called whingey or dribbles lol


----------



## PitaKat

Abcde, though they call her Abby most of the time.


----------



## lau86

Heard 'honour' at the park. Ours is an area with a lot of jacks and Amelia's etc so this is unusual


----------



## Tasha

Rule


----------



## gingajewel

My neices best friend is called talent.


----------



## malia

PitaKat said:


> Abcde, though they call her Abby most of the time.

How on earth would you even pronounce that??


----------



## 2have4kids

vermeil said:


> Clitorine *cringe*

Oh that's just aweful! 

Hunter for a boys name, it's not so bad just weird and 
I still think Apple is just idiotic. For crying out loud parents, these are real people you're raising! Have some consideration:grr:


----------



## Andi86

Starfrog


----------



## Andi86

Oh and I once looked at an I.D. of an Native American man and his first name was Hairy and his last name Beaver....I was trying so hard not to laugh.


----------



## 2have4kids

Andi86 said:


> Oh and I once looked at an I.D. of an Native American man and his first name was Hairy and his last name Beaver....I was trying so hard not to laugh.

Oh we have a real estate guy who has his name on bus stop seats, Harry Dyck. You'd think he'd loose the nickname if Harry is short for Harold!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Omg hahahaha!

I heard a Lorsa at the park. Thats how it was said...no idea on spelling


----------



## Ro168

Libra Lawson (baby boy)


----------



## JumpingIn

Cracking up at Starfrog!


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Kal-El. 
As in Superman's birth name, on Krypton.


----------



## Andi86

MinnieMcMoose said:


> Kal-El.
> As in Superman's birth name, on Krypton.

I know a boy named Kipton and always think of superman when I hear it because of Krypton.


----------



## MUMOF5

Tatum (girl)


----------



## Aphy

Absolutely loving this thread! Can't think of weird ones I've heard at the moment but will post when they come to me


----------



## WishnandHopn

Kale. 

They did not know it was a vegetable?


----------



## LoraLoo

WishnandHopn said:


> Kale.
> 
> They did not know it was a vegetable?

I know a Khale. 

Also know a Briar. Actually quite like Briar.


----------



## LoveCakes

Was the Disney sleeping beauty not Briar Rose?

I find it hilarious then I think of the poor children.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Theone for a little boy, pronounced "the one" in my friends class of reception children.


----------



## moneyglove123

Interesting


----------



## confused87com

Mercedes. ...not a bad name. ...but her little sister was porche.....I just couldn't do matching siblings names like that.


----------



## frangi33

Tawny, as in owl


----------



## KateMc84

I love Briar!

I met a little girl called Owlet a few years back. Strange but after spending time with her couldn't have imagined her being anything else.


----------



## Tryingagain3

I love this thread :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

LoveCakes said:


> Was the Disney sleeping beauty not Briar Rose?
> 
> I find it hilarious then I think of the poor children.

I thought of Briar Rose straight away too!


----------



## MLK

My second son's name is Maccoy.... Love it!


----------



## PitaKat

I think Briar and Owlet are really cute, though i don't know that those names would serve a person well in a professional career.


----------



## MyFavSurprise

My ex lived next to an old lady whose first name was Dorkus, last name Borkus. Ouch.

Last summer I met two little kids named Sunshine (girl) and Blue (boy) but I actually grew to like it. I'm a sucker for odd but tasteful names.. some of the ones on this thread have just been horrendous!

My mother knew a couple that saw the perfect name for their daughter at a department store - pronounced 'Pah-jahma' aka..pajama.

I wanted to name my first son Hyperion from greek mythology... my family talked me out of it :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I really dislike Briar.

Heard a Teal in the park.


----------



## Tasha

I've seen a birth certificate on Facebook.

The name is Tigerlily-Carlena Barbara Betsy Cherilyn Goodgirl Ninny Dolly Elizabeth Hayden Ivy Kia Marmite Tia Ryanne Jacki Lexi-Lakisha

Yeah that name wins :rofl:


----------



## smileyfaces

That's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Awful


----------



## Andi86

Tasha said:


> I've seen a birth certificate on Facebook.
> 
> The name is Tigerlily-Carlena Barbara Betsy Cherilyn Goodgirl Ninny Dolly Elizabeth Hayden Ivy Kia Marmite Tia Ryanne Jacki Lexi-Lakisha
> 
> Yeah that name wins :rofl:

Its like they couldn't just narrow it down to one so they picked every name on their list....most of which are terrible haha! And why would Tigerlily-Carlena be the first name? Seriously awful.


----------



## frangi33

That name wins!


----------



## Tasha

That status her mum did to announce it said they included Marmite because you'll "ever (her spelling mistake not mine) love her or you'll hate her". I mean why?


----------



## loeylo

I remembered another one!

Amy. Spelled Amyee. In my head I always said Amy-ee. Even out loud once!


----------



## PitaKat

Tasha said:


> I've seen a birth certificate on Facebook.
> 
> The name is Tigerlily-Carlena Barbara Betsy Cherilyn Goodgirl Ninny Dolly Elizabeth Hayden Ivy Kia Marmite Tia Ryanne Jacki Lexi-Lakisha
> 
> Yeah that name wins :rofl:

Goodgirl? Ninny? Marmite? Just why :shrug:


----------



## Jessicahide

I knew a boy called Elvis when i was a kid, also a boy called Mahubabhuba but we called him Emu.Didn't seem weird at the time.


----------



## Guppy051708

Following*


----------



## Guppy051708

Tequila. Yes, like the drink.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

This thread is amazing :lol:

OH has an infant relative called Spike.
I overheard a lady calling her daughter "Luna Moon" in a shop a few weeks ago. Moon Moon :dohh:


----------



## LoveCakes

I thought Skyler was pretty unusual a year ago now I've heard 3 in one day in mum's and tots


----------



## AnneD

This thread has cheered me up no end. 

Does anyone remember that film with two characters called Ponyboy and Sodapop? I had a massive crush on Ponyboy, and Soda was great too. I haven't the guts to suggest these names to my OH if we ever have a boy, though. 

Names that annoy me the most are spellings like Aimee (especially with a wrong accent sign shoved in somewhere). An odd name I've seen that I can think of off the top of my head is Esmeelleralda. I never found out how to pronounce it, the girl went by Jackie (no wonder). We also had a lot if variatios of Nyla, Neiellah, Nyela, and... Nylon. Working in education opens a whole new world of names.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

T-a ( tadasha)

Twins that were named:
Orangejello (orangelo)
Lemonjello (lemangelo)


----------



## mazndave

There's a boy at nursery called Maverick.


----------



## nessaw

We'very got a Bunny Boo in one of our classes this year!


----------



## Guppy051708

nessaw said:


> We'very got a Bunny Boo in one of our classes this year!

Woah.


----------



## mrscupcake

Nevaeh (Heaven backwards)
Bae
Teddy (for a girl)
Pepper

I quite liked Minnie for this one but I've recently heard that's what some people call their lady garden..which has put me off a bit! What do you think?


----------



## IchigoMewMew

We used to call it a minnie at school but then i have young cousins who call theirs a mary so you could say that about quite a few names. Could you use Minnie as a nickname for something else? Or just randomly, my Mum calls me Lou and my name isn't Louise! 

I probably can't beat some of the weirdest names here but my friend works in the council housing department, our winner so far is Amazon Wednesday! (First and middle names) sounds like a promotion!


----------



## LoraLoo

IchigoMewMew said:


> We used to call it a minnie at school but then i have young cousins who call theirs a mary so you could say that about quite a few names. Could you use Minnie as a nickname for something else? Or just randomly, my Mum calls me Lou and my name isn't Louise!
> 
> I probably can't beat some of the weirdest names here but my friend works in the council housing department, our winner so far is Amazon Wednesday! (First and middle names) sounds like a promotion!

I get Lou and I'm called Lora! 

I like Minnie.


----------



## PitaKat

mrscupcake said:


> Pepper

I think Pepper is really cute, actually :haha:


----------



## Symphony7

There was a kid named Costly at my last school. I think the name must have been not English as the family was Middle Eastern, but it was a weird name in English at least.

There was also a girl named Milady. Kind of cute, but weird.


----------



## Xpecta

This thread is awesome!!

Some really unfortunate names here. 

I think the weirdest I've seen is Søren. Spelled with the o like that.


----------



## Xpecta

Palpouch said:


> Little boy called - "Toast"


https://i1135.photobucket.com/albums/m633/Xpecta/ZomboMeme%2022032017003008_1.jpg

:rofl:


----------



## DebbieF

A family member named their son Clater. I've never heard the name before!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I got chatting to a lady at the checkout in Aldi, she was complimenting my son (Wyatt) and she said her son has just has a baby and they've named it Elmo.

I said "oh" and she looked me dead in the face and said "I know right!, bloody ELMO!" paid for her shopping and walked off :haha:


----------



## minties

In a Facebook group I put a picture of Sophie up, calling her "miss 4" as she's 4 years old. Some lady replied that it was cool seeing another kid with a number for a name, as her daughter is called Six!


----------



## LoraLoo

minties said:


> In a Facebook group I put a picture of Sophie up, calling her "miss 4" as she's 4 years old. Some lady replied that it was cool seeing another kid with a number for a name, as her daughter is called Six!

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

This one wins.


----------



## MrsHudson

We met a girl named Calliope (pronounced callie-opie) at the park the other day. I saw it on a baby name list so I guess its a name other people have used but I just can't.


----------



## vermeil

Heh I rather like Calliope, one of the muses in Greek mythology. 

I know someone who named his daughter kitiara, a character in a d&d book. I thought that was a bit out there


----------



## SilasLove

Dartagnan is a boy my son goes to school with. &#128563;


----------



## MrsHudson

vermeil said:


> Heh I rather like Calliope, one of the muses in Greek mythology.
> 
> I know someone who named his daughter kitiara, a character in a d&d book. I thought that was a bit out there

I didn't know that! Makes more sense now. I just a more traditional name type of name person.


----------



## Guppy051708

LoraLoo said:


> minties said:
> 
> 
> In a Facebook group I put a picture of Sophie up, calling her "miss 4" as she's 4 years old. Some lady replied that it was cool seeing another kid with a number for a name, as her daughter is called Six!
> 
> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> This one wins.Click to expand...

:rofl: this!!!


----------



## staralfur

Aw I love Calliope! Don't think that one's weird at all. 

I know someone whose son's middle names are William Shatner, so "(First name) William Shatner (Last name)" I think it's hilarious. Also came across a girl named Sunshine Beech once.


----------



## mrscupcake

I once went to college with a girl named HannaH- she said that's how it is on the birth certificate so you have to spell it with the last H as a capital. Never understood that?


----------



## Mummafrog

I came to this thread with hope because I like unusual names.. I feel I was naive xD this crazy o.o


----------



## Mum2BKW

mrscupcake said:


> I once went to college with a girl named HannaH- she said that's how it is on the birth certificate so you have to spell it with the last H as a capital. Never understood that?

I guess it makes it a more obvious palindrome? Maybe the parents thought that was clever :s


----------



## LoveCakes

xMissxZoiex said:


> I got chatting to a lady at the checkout in Aldi, she was complimenting my son (Wyatt) and she said her son has just has a baby and they've named it Elmo.
> 
> I said "oh" and she looked me dead in the face and said "I know right!, bloody ELMO!" paid for her shopping and walked off :haha:

Elmo is a name, he was a saint and it's a nickname for a few names but unfortunately the kids generation will only know the puppet


----------



## MontyMad

My grandad was Richard Richardson. Wtf was his parents thinking???!!!! He was really proud of it, too, ironically. But the sad thing is, it IS an awesome name and if I ever have a son, he's going to be Richard.


----------



## MrsHudson

MontyMad said:


> My grandad was Richard Richardson. Wtf was his parents thinking???!!!! He was really proud of it, too, ironically. But the sad thing is, it IS an awesome name and if I ever have a son, he's going to be Richard.

At my old job we had a client named David Davidoff.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Lol! I wanted to read this thread and find some inspiration :haha:

Family surname is Williamson, perhaps we'll call this baby William :haha:


----------



## MrsHudson

kirstybumx3 said:


> Lol! I wanted to read this thread and find some inspiration :haha:
> 
> Family surname is Williamson, perhaps we'll call this baby William :haha:

I love it lol.


----------



## dan-o

We have a first name surname as well. 
Hubby wanted to call our sons Flash Jordan or Gordon Jordan :haha:


----------



## kbwebb

i once knew a girl called summer green... her sister was called sunshine..


----------



## oliv

le-iya (not a spelling error) its pronounced ledashia


----------



## boobee

Xpecta said:


> This thread is awesome!!
> 
> Some really unfortunate names here.
> 
> I think the weirdest I've seen is Søren. Spelled with the o like that.

That's the correct way of spelling it in Scandinavian countries with the "ø" :) weirdest name I've heard of is R-J, (arjay)


----------



## Tanikins

Luna-moon. 

Sorry what :haha:


----------



## dan-o

These are awesome &#55357;&#56399; 

My boy has a Zofia in his preschool class, not met one before!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh I quite like Zofia :haha:


----------



## Tasha

The one that hit the papers is pretty unusual. Mum like Kaitlyn but thought it was too popular so has used Roman numerals for the ait part. KVIIIlyn.


----------



## kirstybumx3

Tasha said:


> The one that hit the papers is pretty unusual. Mum like Kaitlyn but thought it was too popular so has used Roman numerals for the ait part. KVIIIlyn.

Omg :rofl:


----------



## Mum_Cupcake

An unusual name I like for a girl is Lunafreya


----------



## Missbb2591

I knew someone who called their daughter shaconcè (sha-con-say) because she liked shakira and Beyoncé :dohh:


----------



## Symphony7

Tasha said:


> The one that hit the papers is pretty unusual. Mum like Kaitlyn but thought it was too popular so has used Roman numerals for the ait part. KVIIIlyn.

That is the worst. Omg.


----------



## Andi86

Tasha said:


> The one that hit the papers is pretty unusual. Mum like Kaitlyn but thought it was too popular so has used Roman numerals for the ait part. KVIIIlyn.

That poor child...


----------



## Pixie5120

Shaundelle. Dad was Shaun and mum was Adele.


----------



## ttc126

Love this! A couple times I've heard Evren (like Evan with an "r" sound). I like it!

Other odd ones....Arbor Reign....and from my hubby (he meets odd people in his line of work) Zebulon and R U Kidding :rofl:


----------



## weedle

Aprillia for a girl (as in the motorbike) 

Cleon for a boy &#128584;

Both of these are babies born to friends


----------



## crazylilth1ng

ttc126 said:


> Love this! A couple times I've heard Evren (like Evan with an "r" sound). I like it!
> 
> Other odd ones....Arbor Reign....and from my hubby (he meets odd people in his line of work) Zebulon and R U Kidding :rofl:

My dad suggested Zebulon for this baby I am carrying. I politely declined even though my 15 year old daughter loved it.


----------



## Sasha92

I know siblings called Tiger-Lillie (Girl) and blue (boy) I know a little girl called bleu aswell. I like both names but I do think they are quite unusual.


----------



## StillPraying

I am not a fan of unusual names. Especially if you're just oddly spelling a traditional name. 

At work I come across a lot of different names "Jyordan" pronounced Jordan. why?
CoCo (as in CoCo Chanel)not gonna lie made me think of a little white dog.... 
Midnight (boy) this sounds like a stripper to me....
Axel (boy) I'm guessing like on a vehicle?
Ford (as in the truck)
Eugenixs (WTF)
Cinnamon. She changed her name to Cindy.

My MIL worked in L&D as a nurse and they had a couple name their daughter Female, but pronounced "Fi-mal-ee" 

My name is unusual but not completely out there. It's Tasia. Pronounced like the continent Asia, but with a T in front of it.


----------



## Stormynights

Not a baby, but I was watching a show about a guy in jail. 
His name was DACJRD - which was the first initial of all his siblings names. 
I felt bad for the dude.


----------



## melissalynn

my cousin's girlfriend made up their daughter's name... 
Kaliabii 
they call her Kali for short, thank god.


----------



## WackyMumof2

JumpingIn said:


> Blade
> 
> Don't mind it to be honest. Went to school with a Blade and cousin is Blaide. I have another cousin called Dyson. Not too sure about the exact origins of that but it automatically makes me think of hoovers. :/
> 
> Strangest name I have heard of is Kustom. Yup. And spelt with a 'K' so that it's 'unique'. Couldn't even tell you if it was a little boy or a little girl. Parents must have been stoned when the poor kid was born. Parents aren't very bright so no hope for the younger generation either. :/


----------



## WackyMumof2

DS2 is Brayden-Lee. The Lee was set in stone. He wasn't allowed to change it. He wanted Luke and I told him like Hell (Star Wars reference). Then wanted Brandon-Lee when I wouldn't budge on Luke. As it turns out I should have agreed to Brandon-Lee. My father never gets him name right and calls him that anyway. :/


----------



## Monix

When I was a kid I was friends with 2 brothers named Neil and Sneil (I actually don't know how to spell it but Sneil rhymes with Neil...). 

I didn't think anything of it as a kid but my mom would fall off her chair laughing whenever I said their names.


----------



## StillPraying

Monix said:


> When I was a kid I was friends with 2 brothers named Neil and Sneil (I actually don't know how to spell it but Sneil rhymes with Neil...).
> 
> I didn't think anything of it as a kid but my mom would fall off her chair laughing whenever I said their names.

Omg this is hilarious :rofl: sneil!!!! Ahahahahahaha


----------



## Snuffles

MrsHudson said:


> We met a girl named Calliope (pronounced callie-opie) at the park the other day. I saw it on a baby name list so I guess its a name other people have used but I just can't.

My daughter's name is Caliope :blush: but it is pronounced Cuh-lye-uh-pee

Some of these names make me feel better about the possible name for baby number two lol


----------



## AmyKai

My dd's friend is Nirvana like the band. At first I thought DD was pronouncing Niamh wrong but it's definitely Nirvana. I didn't like it at first but it's definitely grown on me. 

There also used to be an Everdeen (girl) at YDD's daycare.


----------



## Hollynesss

This thread is hilarious! 

While I would never judge a baby's name out loud in person, there are some that really bother me!

Nevaeh- so white trash
Wren- all I can think of is Ren and Stimpy
Briony- sounds a cross between bro and pony


The weirdest one I've seen, though, is McKayleigh. Cute on a 2 year old, not on a grown adult. I also had a friend name her baby girl Parker. Ick!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I don't like to judge other mothers' choices of names because, after all, it is THEIR child but you really can't help except to ask sometimes why in the world they'd name them that?!

An example I have is a friend of mine chose to name her daughter Bunny. I hate when people use animals for people names, or even animal names for people names, like Rover and Mickey.


----------



## dan-o

Am I the only one who comes here looking for inspiration? :rofl:

Unusual names from growing up: Caine, Warren, Cavan, Zarina


----------



## kbwebb

boo.

reminded me of monsters inc :haha:


----------



## Jlh05

I know a mum named her daughter Lyric... &#128580;


----------



## Sarahcake

Mum_Cupcake said:


> An unusual name I like for a girl is Lunafreya

I actually like this, it's a character from Final Fantasy if your a gamer at all! 

I've just gone through this entire thread and theirs some real comic gold here. 

My experiences are, 

Hunny-B - awful. 
Candida - nothing is as beautiful for a girl as thrush. 
Jai - was thinking it was a nickname, nope. 
Zebadee - awful. 

My foster mums first name is Brenda-Marie-Julia-Anne-Suzanne. I thought that was pretty long.


----------



## staralfur

In my province last year there were like 20 variations of "Abigail", some of my favourites were: Abbygayle, Abegaile, Ebbigael, Abaigaile... like WHY. Just why. 

Other gems for girls: Adecyn, Ameleigha, Andrameda, Dancing, Dawt, Ellyett (I think Elliott(e) is cute for a girl but dear god not like this), Female (and there was not one child with this name but TWO), Heavenly, Kloud, Royalty 

For boys: Allyzter, Alyver, Corny, Cougar, Fritz, Jaxzyn, Kanada, Knowledge, Lightning, Righteousness, Scotlynd, Vegas, Xzayvier


----------



## Sarahcake

Blimy. 

I get why people want more unique names so that their child isn't one of many in a class ect but all your doing by spelling things ridiculously is giving your child a headache for the rest of their lives. Utter insanity some of them


----------



## staralfur

Yep. I have a common name spelled differently and I've always really disliked having to spell it out, receiving documents with my name spelled incorrectly and having to get them corrected, etc. And mine isn't that complicated compared to most of those ones. 

I also feel like it reflects really poorly on resumes/in professional circumstances later in life.


----------



## Sarahcake

It shouldn't reflect badly but sadly it can do. Which is a real shame as a person is more than their name but people get offput by really 'out there' names and spellings. 

But to know that we live in that kind of world where people do judge others by things such as their name and still choosing to give their child a ridiculous name is just so mean and short sighted :(


----------



## jessmke

One of my biggest pet peeves is normal names that are spelled bizarrely. I work with a guy named Michael, but it's spelled Mykyl.


----------



## StillPraying

jessmke said:


> One of my biggest pet peeves is normal names that are spelled bizarrely. I work with a guy named Michael, but it's spelled Mykyl.

Yes. This. I worked with a Jordan, spelled Jyorden.


----------



## jessmke

Jlh05 said:


> I know a mum named her daughter Lyric... &#128580;

I know a little girl with this name, but it's spelled Liryc. :dohh:


----------



## staralfur

There was also a Rythm on the list I was looking at. I don't know if they misspelled it purposely or not...


----------



## WackyMumof2

Sarahcake said:


> Mum_Cupcake said:
> 
> 
> An unusual name I like for a girl is Lunafreya
> 
> I actually like this, it's a character from Final Fantasy if your a gamer at all!Click to expand...

Hadn't picked up on that actually. I'm a FF fan since 7 was released and a gamer myself. Mind you, not into it full-time like hubby is because of study and work.

I think the worst name I have ever heard - and this is going to famous faces now - is Bluebell Madonna, Pilot Inspektor and Moxi Crimefighter. I mean, really?!?! HOW did they managed to get that legal?! Did they pay the office off?!

But I went to school with a Buffy, Royal, Cherry-Jean and a Tempest and know a Queenie.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

SAP!


----------



## Sarahcake

Someone said to me the other day that there is a little boy they know the same age as my son called Tree. 

Yup... Tree.


----------



## Koifish

Sarahcake said:


> Someone said to me the other day that there is a little boy they know the same age as my son called Tree.
> 
> Yup... Tree.

I have nothing to add, but I about died when I read this because a nice family adopted my bearded dragon when I couldn't have him in my college housing..... they named him Tree &#127794; 
I really needed a good &#128514;


----------



## Sarahcake

Lmao!! &#128514;&#128514; 

What a name. I couldn't believe it, I was like, ok, what's his actual name because that's clearly short for something... Nope... Tree. Poor lad.


----------



## StillPraying

A member of dhs family named their second son Ridge. All I could think at the time was those old potato chips commercials "rrrruffles have rrridges" lol


----------



## blablamana

I know a baby called "Brother". But he doesn't have any brothers or sisters (nor will he, as far as I know his mom). He is a single child called Brother. 

I don't hate it perse, but I was quite like "What."


----------



## StillPraying

Yesterday at the pool there were 2 girls, one named Lorcon ( no idea on spelling) it was pronounced LOR as in LORD, and then con as in pros/cons. Lor-con). Her sister was called Karma :neutral:


----------



## WackyMumof2

LoveCakes said:


> Xxpixixx said:
> 
> 
> Sinead
> 
> This is quite a common name in Ireland, I know two :)
> 
> Most unusual for me are Blake (unusual for here) and a friend heard or a pocahontasClick to expand...

Cousin's girlfriend's middle name is Sinead and I'm in NZ. :) Mind you, Ithink of Sinead O'Conner when I hear it.


----------



## WackyMumof2

SilasLove said:


> Dartagnan is a boy my son goes to school with. &#128563;

As in one of the 3 Musketeers?


----------

